# Please help! Will Bank Overdraft affect Spouse Visa decision?



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi there!!!

I have been in the UK on my fiance visa since 25 November and getting married next week (March 10th) and super excited! As is my custom I'm just thinking ahead regarding my spouse visa, as I'll be applying in April. 

I will be gathering all of our documentation together pretty soon and have a question regarding fiance going in overdraft for the past couple of months. We have been planning a wedding so as you may know it can be pretty taxing on the finances. Fiance is still working the same job and earning 20,500 annually and will continue to meet the financial requirement when we apply. 

*Just wondering if him being in overdraft showing on his bank statements would affect our decision? *I've never been denied a visa and have had good standing with immigration, but a little worried about it. *Anytime he was in overdraft it was resolved when he got paid at the end of each month. Joppa answering would be very helpful!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No it won't. They are only interested in how much you earn, not how you spend your money.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you so much for your response! I am relieved. I will follow back up with my checklist closer to the time I apply.


----------

